# Tires in the cold winter outside question



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe Im thinking too much into this or maybe Im onto something. I may be moving soon and just wanted to cover all my basis with my tin. How much wear and tear does the cold have on trailer tires when left outside all winter? I've had the boat stored in the garage all this time and never outside. I live in Central Indiana and it can get below freezing here easily at times. My thought was to take the tires off the trailer and have it on blocks until it warms up. (plus helps with theft too actually  ) But in taking them off, do I run the risk of damaging my bearings with the weather conditions (cold, snow, sleet, etc.)? Again, maybe Im looking too deep into this but I just wanted to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would say just put blocks under the trailer and leave the wheels on. I know if my boat sits for a while w/o doing this I get flat spots on my tires. Personally I wouldn't dig too far into it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 9, 2011)

I put my trailer on jack stands so the tires do not flat spot

Tie a trashbag around the tires so the sun doesn't dry the rubber out


----------



## gouran01 (Dec 9, 2011)

x3, the flat spots are the worst, covering helps and the bearings shouldn't be an issue if ya pumped some new grease in when you put her away


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2011)

Do not worry about it 

You can raise the tires if you are worried about flat spots (they do not last past the 1st few miles anyway)


----------



## DanMC (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,lets talk cold and tires...well i live in western Canada where temperatures can drop to -40*C to -50*C with a little help from the wind and 3' of snow and i can assure you that your tires will be fine during "cool" days or nights.I know that on passenger vehicle tires there is a code for temperature ABC and you'd want to go with A or B...no less.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Dec 11, 2011)

In NJ its get in to the single digits (its not very fun). I always take off my tires put them inside and put blocks under the trailer frame. This way I know what in the spring all I have to do is jack up the boat and put the tires on.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah flat spots are not good. I may not have to deal with leaving it outside in the cold temps, but just wanted to cover my basis first. If I have to, I think I will leave the tires on and put it on blocks to keep them off the ground. Thanks again.


----------

